

Specialist Knowledge Is Useless and Unhelpful - TheAlchemist
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/new_scientist/2012/12/kaggle_president_jeremy_howard_amateurs_beat_specialists_in_data_prediction.html

======
neikos
That's a very clickbait-y title.

~~~
brongondwana
It seems to quite accurately sum up the content of the article though

